# SPANISH FUN IN CALOUNDRA POSSIBLE HOF



## joejoe (Sep 28, 2008)

It was a beautiful winters morning,no wind and no swell. I started fishing at Brayes a close in reef 2 km out. My main target was snapper but as the morning went on i decided to try trolling, so i put down a lively lure blue pilly deep.After about 5 min the reel started screaming, the fight lasted 20 min and in that time the spaniard towed me 2km out to sea, that ment i had 4 kms to drag it back in, lucky no sharks that day.Caught on Shimano Stradic 4000 spinner and 20lb braid. The Mac weighed in at 28kg and 1.6mtrs long. This was my first time outside in the yak ,the boat stayes at home a lot more now.


----------



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

Jeez, what a bohemoth! That's a new HOF 1st!


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

WHAT A FISH....... :shock: :shock: 8)


----------



## radar (Nov 4, 2007)

Huge effort joejoe. Great capture, and the first offshore yak trip. " Doesn't get better than that"


----------



## FishinRod (Mar 2, 2007)

That's an awesome effort- well done.


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Holy Toeldo Batman.

Great catch - Billy Bob would be proud of that one.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2008)

Amazing capture mate. Would have given you some seriously long runs on the 20lb. Well Done.


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

Great Stuff Joe, Glad u finally got your account and net up and running, will have to get out and have a session together soon

Lee


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

holy sh#t !
did you boat it or tow it back ?


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

polylureosis said:


> Holy Toeldo Batman.


haha no joke i was just about to post that when i read the report, then i decided to read the feadback.......
well said sir
and what an amazing fish. jeebus


----------



## glen2480 (Mar 29, 2008)

or did it tow you back?


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

What a brute of a Spaniard - Well done mate  
Hope its a clean one and not a ciguatera risk - might be worth checking with an annoying neighbour, mother in law or test kit. ;-) 
HOF for sure!


----------



## couta1 (Sep 10, 2005)

mate that is an awesome fish...i have fished in numerios countries targeting spanish and still havent landed one that big...that is one to remember as they dont front up every day...WELL DONE


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Awesome ,We all dream of catching something like that, :shock: :shock:


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

I second Spottymac's thoughts - a real stonker of a Spaniard that and will take some beating for sure :shock:


----------



## Wattie (Apr 30, 2007)

Holy Shit!!!!!!!!


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Holy crap Joe thats a sensational mac. Well done. I might have to start heading out to brays again soon.


----------



## Abner (Jul 26, 2008)

In the words of a known fishing presenter
" Ahhh," Are there any question's?" and "Thank your mother for the rabbits" .
Thats a good effort, and a huge smile to boot, are you going to go out again? or have you reached the pinnacle?
Cheers
Abner
Bob


----------



## BATMAN (Mar 28, 2008)

Mate

WELL DONE! Holy Batwings!

Billybob's record I think is 23kg but 28KG!!!!!!! OMG that is MAMOTH!

Fish Of a lifetime!

BATTY


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

WWWWWOOOOOOOWWWWWW


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Congrats - SUPERB fish. That monster will take some beating (and some eating!)


----------



## worleybird (Aug 31, 2008)

Well done on a top fish. Once the new year ticks over spaniards are definitely gonna be high on my hitlist. I'm not expecting anything like yours though, great fish!!! A 12 year old girl caught a 39kg spanish down here last year on 10kg line. That's the thing with the spaniards it's hard to plan a catch,it's more like you're chosen!!!

Keep up the good work.
Stephen


----------



## azzaroo (Aug 17, 2007)

awesome joe joe thats my dream fish,or one of them :shock:


----------



## crunchie (Oct 20, 2008)

Fantasic fish,

Good Stuff!!

Cheers
Crunchie


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

WoW!

Well done, fantastic fish. Put me down for a copy of the DVD of the fight!.....There is no DVD????? Can you imagine how many orders you would get if there were?

Ohhhhhh, I am just a little bit...mmmm envious.  

Cheers Andybear


----------



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

Ditto to all of the above.

Nice work. Very nice work.


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

Wow! Incredible fish. Well done.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Congrats thats a milestone fish


----------



## chrissy (Jul 7, 2007)

holy shit,that puts my 17kg fish to shame :shock:


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

Excellent fish mate.

I can stop looking over my shoulder now.  :lol:


----------



## Ironbar (Apr 7, 2008)

Excellent fish, well done mate.


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

I hope you enjoyed that 2km tow - stuff of dreams!


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

That is EPIC!


----------



## johns (Apr 16, 2008)

Wowwwwwwww Hugeeeee fish
Well Done mate


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

ORSOME fish, well done.


----------



## joejoe (Sep 28, 2008)

Biggera Yakker said:


> I hope you enjoyed that 2km tow - stuff of dreams!


 The 2km tow out was great the 4km peddle back not so great.


----------



## sarmal (Dec 22, 2008)

WOW now thats a fish mate wow wow W O W green with envy here mate thats gold

Cheers 
Mal


----------



## kanganoe (Apr 30, 2008)

Absolute smoker Well done.


----------



## theBlueHunter (Jul 25, 2008)

A+


----------



## lovefishin (Sep 8, 2008)

awesome x 1000. Great fish mate


----------



## yaktopia (Nov 30, 2008)

That's a frontrower in a fish suit! :shock:


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

What a fantastic fish. Congratulations. Surely one for the records. 
I would also suggest you send in the photos to Shimano and to Hobie. You never know! ;-) 
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## Brock200 (Mar 5, 2009)

Now thats a BIG fish! what i want to know is how the hell you got it on your yak without loosing it, and how the hell you got it to the shore! Thats like having two people on a single seat kayak!


----------



## joejoe (Sep 28, 2008)

Brock200 said:


> Now thats a BIG fish! what i want to know is how the hell you got it on your yak without loosing it, and how the hell you got it to the shore! Thats like having two people on a single seat kayak!


I never got it on to the yak . I tied it off to the side of the yak with a slip knot for a quick release if needed ,and then towed it 4 km back to shore.


----------



## Thomas (Aug 22, 2007)

First time out on the yak??? You know things are just going to go down hill from now on. Well done


----------



## joejoe (Sep 28, 2008)

Thomas said:


> First time out on the yak??? You know things are just going to go down hill from now on. Well done


It was the first time out with the yak,Instead of things going down hill it just keeps getting better .joe


----------

